# Book for teenagers...



## Admin (May 26, 2009)

*I have just posted about this in 'In the News..' thought it would be of interest to parents...

'I wrote the book I wanted to read'*
When teenager Fibi Ward was suddenly diagnosed with diabetes last year she was devastated.  She knew virtually nothing about the condition and found that while there was plenty of literature about the medical aspects of living with Type 1 diabetes, that there was little information about the emotions.
http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8050147.stm


----------

